# красивая девушка (слэнг)



## ttttr

Как можна сказать в русском слэнге "красивая девушка"?


----------



## morzh

Слэнг 70-80-х - "клёвая чувиха", "клёвая бигса"; today's - "крутая тёлка".
The last one sounds much worse than other two (not a swearing but still somewhat...well....chauvinist-pig-like).

Цыпочка (a chick).
"Королева, а не девушка" (a queen, not just a girl - lit.)

Also, phrases like "отпад" / "отвал башки", describing the reaction (a knockout, takes one's head off).

All these are man-to-man talk; you don't say those to a woman.


----------



## ttttr

А как говорят лесбиянки?


----------



## gvozd

Киска, чикса, чика.


----------



## Natalisha

gvozd said:


> Киска, чикса, чика.


Вы бы уточнили, на какой вопрос отвечаете.


----------



## gvozd

Natalisha said:


> Вы бы уточнили, на какой вопрос отвечаете.



С лесбиянками не общался, посему нужно иметь в виду только заголовок ветки


----------



## Natalisha

gvozd said:


> С лесбиянками не общался, посему нужно иметь в виду только заголовок ветки


 Теперь понятно. Т.к. два последних слова я раньше не слышала, то у меня закралось подозрение, что Вы отвечаете на второй вопрос.


----------



## gvozd

Natalisha said:


> два последних слова я раньше не слышала


Странно. "Мальчишник" не слышали? 

Любая чикса после тебя ерунда,
Я не воспринимаю никого, кроме тебя...

Чики упоминаются в "Нашей Раше", в сюжетах о Славике и Димоне


----------



## Natalisha

gvozd said:


> Странно. "Мальчишник" не слышали?
> 
> Любая чикса после тебя ерунда,
> Я не воспринимаю никого, кроме тебя...
> 
> Чики упоминаются в "Нашей Раше", в сюжетах о Славике и Димоне


 Сначала подумала, что Вы меня спрашиваете про слово "мальчишник", потом поняла, что это группа такая. Нет, к сожалению, с их творчеством не знакома.
Что касатся "Нашей Раши", то смотрю очень редко и избирательно. Даже если есть желание посмотреть эту передачу, сюжеты со Славиком и Димоном не смотрю, т.к. их шутки мне кажутся глупыми.


----------



## morzh

gvozd said:


> Любая чикса после тебя ерунда,




Русского ТВ у меня нет.

"Чикса" - не старше 90-х, причем, наверное, не старше их конца, когда в Россию активно пришел Интернет и стал проникать в речь английский.

Т.е. была и "*герла*" (кстати, забыл ее привести), но она - из 70-х, и требовала для ее создания знание кем-то простого английского уровня 6-го класса, когда ему начинали учить, тогда как "*чикса*" требует знания амер. жаргона (*chick* - девушка).
С другой стороны, "чикса" ничем не хуже "бигсы/герлы/чувихи" и, наверное, лучше "телки", просто слово молодое, и люди моего и старше моего возрастов могут этого попросту не знать.


----------



## Natalisha

А вот слово "чайка" из этой оперы?


----------



## morzh

Ваще не слыхал в таком значении.


----------



## morzh

"Киски" есть.

Даже "курицы" есть.
("Смотрю, три курицы хиляют чинно в ряд").

"Чайка"? Мабуть, pero no conozco.


----------



## Natalisha

morzh said:


> Даже "курицы" есть.
> ("Смотрю, три курицы хиляют чинно в ряд").


Курицы - это, наверное, не очень красивые девушки?


----------



## gvozd

Natalisha said:


> А вот слово "чайка" из этой оперы?



Если только среди ботаников-интеллектуалов-интеллигентов.


----------



## gvozd

Natalisha said:


> это группа такая. Нет, к сожалению, с их творчеством не знакома.



Ну, неужели Вы не слышали их забойный суперхит "Секс без перерыва"? Это было в свое время целое светопреставление.

Мы познакомились с *чиксой*, она была хороша,
При взгляде на нее поднималась душа


----------



## gvozd

morzh said:


> "Чикса" - не старше 90-х, причем, наверное, не старше их конца



Нет, это начало 90-х либо конец 80-х.


----------



## Natalisha

gvozd said:


> Ну, неужели Вы не слышали их забойный суперхит "Секс без перерыва"? Это было в свое время целое светопреставление.
> 
> Мы познакомились с *чиксой*, она была хороша,
> При взгляде на нее поднималась душа


Да, но только, наверное, и помню, как со всех сторон кричало "...как это мило, ... без перерыва..." Оно? К сожалению, цитируемых строк я не слышала. Чтобы слышать, нужно слушать. А мне такая музыка была не по душе ни тогда, ни сейчас.


----------



## Japan

Natalisha said:


> А вот слово "чайка" из этой оперы?



Чайки - это девушки, которые цепляют парней в кафе, ресторанах с целью их расскрутки, в смысле что бы парни угостили их выпивкой, едой и повели дальше куда нибудь. В общем чайки ищут состоятельных мужчин, что бы извлечь от них какую то пользу, не претендуя на долгосрочные отношения. Чайками их стали называть потому что, изначально когда они появились, они заказывали как правило зеленый чай (т.к. стоит он дешевле) и просили долить кипяток.


----------

